# Rci point resorts list



## htusa2002 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi can someone direct me to a list of the rci points only resorts?

Thanks


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 16, 2013)

You are looking for resorts that never sold any inventory as weeks and only sold as RCI points inventory?

RCI points were introduced in 2000.  You would need to find resorts built since then who choose to only sell as RCI points.  Systems that have their own point systems (Wyndham, Hilton, etc) wouldn't count because they sell their own system and then can deposit inventory as either RCI weeks or points.  The Crane in Barbados has sold all of its new phases as points but there are some weeks owners in the original phase.  I think Coral Resorts in Hilton Head opened Coral Sands Resort North that they have only sold as RCI points.  I am sure there are others but the vast majority of resorts had some or more sold as weeks inventory before points came along.


----------



## htusa2002 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Rci point list*

Hi

In the rci catalogue some resorts are categorized as points resorts and done are weeks. I am looking for the list of points ones designated for example: Ron Jon in Florida is points only so people with weeks accounts can't get this. 

Thanks


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 16, 2013)

No.  You are misunderstanding the catalog.  An RCI weeks account has thus far never been sold to resort owners as points.  RCI points members can access them through RCI points with RCI's crossover grid.  97% of resorts listed as points have at some point sold some units as weeks.  Weeks owners can access all of the inventory that is deposited as weeks.  It depends when a resort started selling points in relation to when it sold weeks.  Like I said in my earlier post there are very few resorts that never sold an weeks inventory.  Newer resorts are more likely to have more points inventory than weeks inventory.


----------



## Free2Roam (Sep 16, 2013)

htusa2002 said:


> Hi
> 
> In the rci catalogue some resorts are categorized as points resorts and done are weeks. I am looking for the list of points ones designated for example: Ron Jon in Florida is points only so people with weeks accounts can't get this.
> 
> Thanks



Ron Jon has availability in RCI Weeks.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 26, 2013)

Ill see if we can whip up a query that displays all TUG resorts with the "rci points" tab checked.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 26, 2013)

Maybe I'm being naive, but what purpose is having a list of 'only RCI Points' resorts? I really don't think there is such a thing, nor do I see any point in it.

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 4, 2013)

eh, maybe its useful for someone to look at...but here ya go

http://tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx?RCIPoints=true


----------



## Free2Roam (Oct 4, 2013)

This is very nice to have.  Thanks!!

My understanding was that the OP wanted a list of resorts that are only available in RCI Points (not in weeks)...but I'm not sure any of those exist. Of course I could be dead wrong...but I thought all RCI affiliated resorts were available in RCI Weeks, but some are also available - for less than or more than 7 night stays - thru RCI Points.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 9, 2013)

this might be a more accurate list as well..

http://www.rci.com/CDA/Common/pdf/2013_NA_Points_Grids.pdf

I dont believe any resorts are "points only"...as surely there are owners at even the "converted" resorts would have kept their deeded weeks.

unless perhaps some new resorts opened up as RCI points only since it was released...*shrug?


----------



## Free2Roam (Oct 9, 2013)

This is good to have.  I've searched for something like this but never found it.  I've only seen the one with points broken down by region.

Thanks!!


----------



## Seaport104 (Nov 20, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Maybe I'm being naive, but what purpose is having a list of 'only RCI Points' resorts? I really don't think there is such a thing, nor do I see any point in it.
> 
> Jim



I think it is useful for someone who is looking for points resorts via resale to research which resorts and units to look out for.


----------

